# Substitute for Cork



## OHNOIMONFIRE (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I'm working on making some wooden coasters for the house and the plans I drew up would use 1/4" cork board for the actual part the drink glass sits on. I'm having trouble finding 1/4" sheets of cork...

What sort of substitions could I use for this that will also be water-ring resistant? Cheaper would be better too.

I was thinking maybe 1/4" MDF sealed with water-based poly?

Thanks.


----------



## anoldlady (Aug 19, 2010)

Maybe a ceramic or slate tile? You can usually find these pretty cheap on sale at the home depot or lowes. Or maybe a piece of short shag carpet perhaps? Or maybe a piece of unfinished cedar or some other soft wood that would help to soak up the condensation?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If there is an insulation company in your area, they usually have several varieties of cork. Or, an office supply.









 







.


----------



## OHNOIMONFIRE (Sep 13, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> If there is an insulation company in your area, they usually have several varieties of cork. Or, an office supply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Cabby. I found some thin cork sheets at an office supply place. I'm going to use those as a backup. First, I'm going to try sanding down some particleboard and sealing it with modpodge to see what happens.


----------



## Dodis (Feb 25, 2013)

Been lurking for a little while... This post prompted me to go ahead and sign up. :thumbsup:

Since I see so much cork around (here) in different formats, I figured it should be fairly easy to find. But I have seen other things that should be and I never can find them when I need them!

How about this: http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...Id=10053&langId=-1&keyword=cork&storeId=10051
Already 4" diameter, or...

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...Id=10053&langId=-1&keyword=cork&storeId=10051
4' x 18" and self-adhesive.

Plus there were too many different styles of cork flooring tiles to mention...


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Sheet cork seems to have turned up in a bunch of different places but "here today, gone tomorrow."
I neded a big drawing board so got a piece (1/4"?) to glue onto one side of 1/2" plywood. Canvas on the other side to hold full, 22" x 30" watercolor paper. All I remember was that it came on a roll.
Office supply.
Printing & art supplies store
Craft store (Michael's)
Hardware store
Flooring & wall coverings store (tiles that you could cut). Some are plain, some have adhesive backing.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

Here is a company that offers (among other things) both round and square precut coaster cork in several thicknesses. http://www.widgetco.com/round-cork-coasters


----------



## OHNOIMONFIRE (Sep 13, 2012)

RogerInColorado said:


> Here is a company that offers (among other things) both round and square precut coaster cork in several thicknesses. http://www.widgetco.com/round-cork-coasters


Wow! Spot on. Thanks Roger.


----------

